# A Question About Guard Dogs...



## SlimJim (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been thinking about this one for a while, ever since me and my friends were chased from a certain big ass cemetery back in my hometown when I was 14 by barking dogs...

Can security guards let their dogs bite you? Or are they just a visual deterrent? What's my legal stance if I get bitten without provoking the dog or I surrender...or hoof it and it bites me? 

I know the Police give you a warning before they release the dog and that they're trained to bite and hold, but there's some really thuggish, unprofessional security guards out there and my legs resemble oversized Asda turkey drummers, so I hate to think what could happen!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2013)

The Guard Dogs Act 1975 states that:


if a guard dog is in use at any premises, then a warning sign to that effect must be clearly posted at each entrance to the premises 
if the dog is off the leash, that a handler must be present and in control of the dog 
if the handler is not present, then the dog must be secured and not allowed to go freely about the premises

If you get bitten, the law is technically on your side, you just have to convince the Police that you're in the right.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 5, 2013)

Might add fogs should not be running loose ina cemetery, people have a right to visit graves so the dogs should not be in there off lead if at all.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 5, 2013)

We used to call it "The Hove Crem", but it is actually known as Brighton Borough Cemetery. Goths used to go down there to smoke crack on the memorials and kids like us used to congregate with our big bottles of Strongbow and stand there in our group, taking sips and not talking to anyone...oh dear...and thus that is why they had security patrols down that way. 

We never did any harm, but I don't know about the other kids. It was just somewhere to go on a Friday night when you couldn't get in anywhere. Lots of rumours were circulating, like if you asked the crematorium boss, he'd let you see a corpse get incinerated and other silly things like that which only made it more popular and intriguing to groups of youths.

Good times...good times.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2013)

O...K...
Anyway, think your Q has been answered, so am gonna close this thread before it gets too off topic!


----------

